# Doctor Contracts Coronavirus.  Mentions Contracting it Through Eyes.



## win231 (Jun 26, 2020)

My question:  Why do so few doctors admit this & keep talking about the importance of masks?  I knew this only because I suspected it & researched it.

NBC News contributor Dr. Joseph Fair, a virologist who, coincidentally, has helped "Today" and the network cover the coronavirus pandemic, was hospitalized with COVID-19, he revealed on May 13. "It felt like a moderately severe flu for the first week," he told "Today," explaining that his health then declined as he developed breathing issues. "I couldn't take a full breath and had to call an ambulance." The physician -- who spent years working in Africa studying viruses like Ebola -- said, from his hospital bed, that he believes he contracted the virus while flying home to New Orleans._* "I had a mask, I had gloves on, I did... my normal wipe-down, but you can still get it through your eyes," he said,*_ noting that his airline was not enforcing social distancing guidelines and he was not wearing goggles on the flight. "I was seated right next to someone. The flight was full." The doctor, who runs five to 10 miles a day and had no underlying conditions, explained, "I am a very healthy person. If it can take me down, it can take anybody down."


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 26, 2020)

No data to back the claim. Ignore.


----------



## Judycat (Jun 26, 2020)

I saw his interview on the news about a month ago. He was doing the interview from his hospital bed.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## win231 (Jun 26, 2020)

MarciKS said:


>


At least this particular doctor discussed the inaccuracy of the testing.  He's more honest than most.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 26, 2020)

I'm sure he was sick but there's zero evidence that he contracted it on the plane, never mind that he got it through his eyes.  Not saying he didn't, merely that there's no evidence that he did.


----------



## win231 (Jun 26, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> No data to back the claim. Ignore.


There is a reason the word "Ignore" is in the word "Ignorance."


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)

*I'm not really concerned about whether or not he got it on the plane or in his eyes. What bothers me is 4 covid tests later they still claim him healthy. And clearly he was not.*


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 26, 2020)

win231 said:


> There is a reason the word "Ignore" is in the word "Ignorance."


When you post a "fact" the rule is attach a link. No link, no post.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)

You know there are lots of other things on this forum that get posted with no documentation. I'm so sick of hearing everyone snark about that. Why on earth would a dr run oxygen to himself and get on national tv and lie? And what hospital would allow that? These people that are surviving are trying to inform us of what is happening and what to expect. Frankly I don't mind viewing the information myself and determining whether it's a lie or not. I think we have the right to do that.


----------



## win231 (Jun 26, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> When you post a "fact" the rule is attach a link. No link, no post.


See post #7 again.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)

And one more thing...while we're on this subject of documentation...*what exactly is considered documenation that is acceptable because it seems that everything anyone posts on this forum is barked at about being non-factual. I want to know where a person is supposed to find this so-called proof beyond a doubt that everyone keeps bringing up. Anybody??*


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 26, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> When you post a "fact" the rule is attach a link. No link, no post.



Here ya go:
https://eu.usatoday.com/story/news/...-got-coronavirus-through-his-eyes/5192195002/

Good enough?


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 26, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> No data to back the claim. Ignore.


You don't need data, just have a look at what surgeons are wearing in an operating room when they have to have contact with a patient. FACE SHIELDS. gee, I wonder why. data... pfffft


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 26, 2020)

I’ll bet if you give hospitals less money for listing a COVID death, the virus would magically disappear. follow the $$$$$$

Even world renowned pathologist and uber lefty Cyril Wecht said if this wasn't an election year it would just be the flu.
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/cyril-h-wecht-time-to-end-the-covid-19-hysteria/ar-BB144gSY


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> I’ll bet if you give hospitals less money for listing a COVID death, the virus would magically disappear. follow the $$$$$$
> 
> Even world renowned pathologist and uber lefty Cyril Wecht said if this wasn't an election year it would just be the flu.
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/cyril-h-wecht-time-to-end-the-covid-19-hysteria/ar-BB144gSY


What I don't understand is the fact that when we had that middle east and what was the other virus? SARS? I was telling a coworker I don't ever once recall seeing or hearing anything about those two viruses until this one popped up. Why is that?? Do you have any idea?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 26, 2020)

His wearing a mask on the flight is pretty much irrelevant, from all I've read about this.  The masks are to protect other people from what you might have, not the other way around.  Although there probably is still a certain amount of protection from wearing one.  But no one says a mask is 100% guaranteed to prevent you from catching it.  It isn't the same as a vaccine.  He says he was right next to someone on that flight. He doesn't say whether that person wore a mask or not.  And even if he/she did, they were probably sitting much too close.

Fmdog, for heaven's sake. Enough with the adolescent snark.


----------



## win231 (Jun 26, 2020)

Sunny said:


> His wearing a mask on the flight is pretty much irrelevant, from all I've read about this.  The masks are to protect other people from what you might have, not the other way around.  Although there probably is still a certain amount of protection from wearing one.  But no one says a mask is 100% guaranteed to prevent you from catching it.  It isn't the same as a vaccine.  He says he was right next to someone on that flight. He doesn't say whether that person wore a mask or not.  And even if he/she did, they were probably sitting much too close.
> 
> Fmdog, for heaven's sake. Enough with the adolescent snark.


LOL - "Adolescent snark."


----------



## win231 (Jun 26, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> When you post a "fact" the rule is attach a link. No link, no post.


LOL - Still angry about the Murderer Chauvin thread, eh?


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 26, 2020)

It's been known from early on that the eyes are a route of entry for C19 but most scientists say that's rare.  One study of hospitalized patients showed very few positive eye cultures.  But I can see where close quarters on a plane might make him think he caught it that way.


----------

